# SE 1 Resources



## slates (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw these on another board and knowing some of you are either banned from there or just choose not to go there I figured I'd paste them somewhere where they might be appreciated. Keep in mind, not my descriptions of usefulness, but the guy who posted them passed the SE1

great review/basic method notes:

http://archone.tamu.edu/faculty/anichols/

steel notes:

http://www.egr.msu.edu/classes/ce405/harichan/index.html

concrete notes (powerpoint) as good as a textbook

http://stommel.tamu.edu/~esandt/Teach/Summ...44/lecture.html

general site, uses some outdated codes

http://www.ce-ref.com/index.html

wood and masonry, with some of the codes as .pdf

https://engineering.purdue.edu/CE/Academics...79contents.html

Masonry TEKs:

http://ncma.org/map_pages/state_finder.cfm

pick your state

click on TEK Manual next to a local supplier

click "see all TEKs" on the left

go to section 14. Structural - General

IMO, the important ones are:

14-1B Section Properties of Concrete Masonry Walls (8-2007)

14-2, Reinforced Concrete Masonry (replaced by 14-7a, but still instructive)

14-7a Allowable Stress Design of Concrete Masonry

14-19a Allowable Stress Design Tables for Reinforced Concrete Masonry Walls


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the refs! (Stolen or not!) lusone:

I'm sure a few people around here will appreciate it!!


----------

